# What mutation



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi I'm just wondering what mutation is my new little guy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He’s stunning. Single factor goldenface sky blue spangle greywing. What’s his name?


----------



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

Thankyou... I haven't named him yet as I'm picking him up later today.
This is his brother and still deciding whether to bring this little guy home too 😁
What mutation is this one please?

I know he's a gf pied but that's all I know 😁


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Same mutation as his brother but add double factor dominant pied 👍🏻😁 (could be recessive/dominant combo but I really am going with df dominant right now)

They are literally so handsome. They’d make a great pair if you can get both!


----------



## jml (Jan 28, 2014)

I only got the first one I'd reserved as someone had reserved his brother.
He's home and settling in nicely and I've called him Juke... The breeder sent me a photo of him at 4 weeks and he's actually more like that colouring in real life 😁


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jute is an adorably precious little fellow!! 💙💙*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Juke is so cute! Looking forward to seeing more of him


----------

